# Has anyone else seen Weathering with You?



## Daphur (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm curious to see who else has seen Weathering with You/Tenki no Ko. It was the first anime movie I saw in theaters that were not a Dragon ball movie lol.  I thought it was very good and am curious to see what other people thought of it. If you haven't seen this I highly recommend it.


----------



## ShadowCatzz (Jan 18, 2020)

Hmm I really want to but I don't think I have the time to do so qwq


----------



## PercyD (Jan 18, 2020)

I actually got a chance to see it!
So, I got a chance to go to Tokyo while I was studying abroad. The movie takes place in Tokyo, and the movie did a really good job making me feel like I was back there again.

-And as an 'outsider', I feel that was very purposeful. 

They spent the whole movie making you fall in love with the city.

It also felt like I was sitting in on a very Japanese conversation. There was a statement about how life is valued in that culture, and desires of the individual. 

There was a lot about child labor laws, and children's rights. I thought that was very anti-anime too because usually, in other anime, children/teenagers seem to be able to go weeks without going to school having adventures n shit...?
This movie did NOT play that.

And then it was very anime in that we literally watch the main characters fall from heaven for about 5 minutes. If I dunno what anime is, it is that. 
It was an experience~. A pleasant one. I feel like we need to have more cross cultural conversations like these. I was very glad to pay to see it if that means we can see more things like it.


----------



## Daphur (Jan 18, 2020)

ShadowCatzz said:


> Hmm I really want to but I don't think I have the time to do so qwq


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope in the future if and when it gets released on blu-ray you are able to see it!


----------



## Daphur (Jan 18, 2020)

PercyD said:


> I actually got a chance to see it!
> So, I got a chance to go to Tokyo while I was studying abroad. The movie takes place in Tokyo, and the movie did a really good job making me feel like I was back there again.
> 
> -And as an 'outsider', I feel that was very purposeful.
> ...


I'm glad to see someone else who liked this movie. I totally agree about everything you said :3 also let's not forget that beautiful ost.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 18, 2020)

Daphur said:


> I'm glad to see someone else who liked this movie. I totally agree about everything you said :3 also let's not forget that beautiful ost.


I wasn't as impressed with the music actually. Sometimes it just came on at random times and, lol-
It might have made sense for the Japanese screenplay, but not so much for us. Especially that climatic gun scene.

The art was beautiful though~.


----------



## Daphur (Jan 18, 2020)

PercyD said:


> I wasn't as impressed with the music actually. Sometimes it just came on at random times and, lol-
> It might have made sense for the Japanese screenplay, but not so much for us. Especially that climatic gun scene.
> 
> The art was beautiful though~.


True, sometimes it did come out of random but it was good music. also the art was beautiful :3


----------



## ShadowCatzz (Jan 18, 2020)

Daphur said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I hope in the future if and when it gets released on blu-ray you are able to see it!


Yeah I hope so too, thank you!


----------



## Daphur (Jan 18, 2020)

ShadowCatzz said:


> Yeah I hope so too, thank you!


welcome :3


----------



## Godbear999 (Jan 27, 2020)

I loved Weathering With You!! I actually like it more than Your Name, shh (although I think Your Name was a more solid story, I really enjoyed watching the characters interact and jive in a way they couldn't in Your Name)

The art and animation were gorgeous as always, and I LOVEEDDD the music this time around. Just incredible songs written specifically for the movie. RADWIMPS never disappoints!

The themes of the movie were very well done imo, and I just loved the little brother character-- he was so cute hahaha. A big recommend from me too!


----------



## Daphur (Jan 28, 2020)

Godbear999 said:


> I loved Weathering With You!! I actually like it more than Your Name, shh (although I think Your Name was a more solid story, I really enjoyed watching the characters interact and jive in a way they couldn't in Your Name)
> 
> The art and animation were gorgeous as always, and I LOVEEDDD the music this time around. Just incredible songs written specifically for the movie. RADWIMPS never disappoints!
> 
> The themes of the movie were very well done imo, and I just loved the little brother character-- he was so cute hahaha. A big recommend from me too!


that's awesome! and ikr the art and animation were very gorgeous and the music was amazing!!! i tend to listen to the ost once a day on Spotify lol


----------



## Alopecoid (Feb 9, 2020)

I really enjoyed it! Beautiful animation and soundtrack, cool story, interesting characters. I thought the ending could've been a bit better, but still, great movie.


----------

